# recessed lighting



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you guys handle recessed lighting on a downstairs ceiling? rip the sheet rock from the the wall switch to the cans? will cans fit in between floors?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

No and yes


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

need more info


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

ok, 20 by 20 room, downstairs, I got asked to install four can lights, Trying to figure out easiest way, I have never experienced that before. So what I thought was either drill several four inch holes so far apart or rip a line in the ceiling to get to a wall to install a switch. I am not familiar enough with home construction so I have no clue how two stories are built. The down fall of being industrial most of my life. I assume that there are joists just like in a floor so I will have to drill from joist to joist? I didnt even think about how deep the joists would be between the two floors. I am hoping that can lights will fit. Im not sure what other info you would like


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Residential's not as easy as some think, when they finally have to do it!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A snake and a chain will become your best friend.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Floor trusses or joists? A set of fish sticks and a 6' versa bit will make miracles happen!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Floor trusses or joists? A set of fish sticks and a 6' versa bit will make miracles happen!


Beware if hidden treasures u may find with the 6' bit.... Ie water, heat gas pipes. Waste pipes and ductwork!


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Residential's not as easy as some think, when they finally have to do it!


Hardest part of resi is getting HO to remove their crap from under the attic access and in front of their panel. They know you're coming but then surprised that you have to get to their panel. Then they stand there asking stupid questions and making dumbass suggestions. I just hate resi jobs.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Beware if hidden treasures u may find with the 6' bit.... Ie water, heat gas pipes. Waste pipes and ductwork!


Had that issue come up. Need to do your research and check where your drilling but we put in recessed lighting in older basements a lot. We use our Milwauke m12 camera for fishing all the time.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I can see where a camera would have saved my butt several times already, need to buy one. to the that is the hardest part, dealing with the HO and them always on your shoulder. that and the, "wow you guys get paid more than drs."


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Had that issue come up. Need to do your research and check where your drilling but we put in recessed lighting in older basements a lot. We use our Milwauke m12 camera for fishing all the time.


I drill 2 holes side by side alot, one for lt and one to see what im hitting...


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> Had that issue come up. Need to do your research and check where your drilling but we put in recessed lighting in older basements a lot. We use our Milwauke m12 camera for fishing all the time.


I've been pricing those little cams............pretty flipping neat.

A flashlight flex-scope & a mirror on a stick work, it's what I been using for years.

BUT I'd look so awesome cool to the customer whipping that puppy out, they might feel like I'm worth what I charge them. :no:

PLUS THE FUN I COULD HAVE LOOKING UNDER DOORS & AROUND CORNERS! Is there a "vid recorder" on it?


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> Hardest part of resi is getting HO to remove their crap from under the attic access and in front of their panel. They know you're coming but then surprised that you have to get to their panel. Then they stand there asking stupid questions and making dumbass suggestions. I just hate resi jobs.


Tell me about it. Your trying to concentrate and their over your shoulder playing 21 questions. And on top of that at time they try to tell you what to as suggestions. Like didn't you call me here because you didn't know how to do this. =_=


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> I've been pricing those little cams............pretty flipping neat.
> 
> A flashlight flex-scope & a mirror on a stick work, it's what I been using for years.
> 
> ...


the one i have does, but havent used that yet. however, i did have to see how it works other places:laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I was in the lower level of a house drilling through joists to go across a wall into another room. Trying to bring a subpanel feeder cable through.

Drilled the hole, but couldn't find it on the other side. Stuck my milwaukee m12 camera through the hole and I saw like.. fabric, like a carpet or something. Went upstairs and there was my peep camera coming out the wall staring at some old ugly lazy boy chair.

The floor dropped a good 8" between the rooms. DOH! Good thing I had that handy inspection camera.  yeah right.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I was in the lower level of a house drilling through joists to go across a wall into another room. Trying to bring a subpanel feeder cable through.
> 
> Drilled the hole, but couldn't find it on the other side. Stuck my milwaukee m12 camera through the hole and I saw like.. fabric, like a carpet or something. Went upstairs and there was my peep camera coming out the wall staring at some old ugly lazy boy chair.
> 
> The floor dropped a good 8" between the rooms. DOH! Good thing I had that handy inspection camera.  yeah right.


I did a move like that, had to drop from attic to first floor, dropped down second story wall, looked like lower story wall was in line, nope, was 10 inches off, fish stick was hangin out in middle of room.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

doublejelectric said:


> How do you guys handle recessed lighting on a downstairs ceiling? rip the sheet rock from the the wall switch to the cans? will cans fit in between floors?


Yep. Cans will fit except for heating ducts, plumbing pipe, cross braces, etc.

Good to know a handyman in this case. Nothing like a fresh coat of paint in the room after installing the cans. Have the handyman shred the drywall (you come back when the dust settles).

As noted above there are some good fishermen guys around. Not me tho. I like to see where the drill bit is going, not where it's been (camera).


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

exactly, it's actually to trades... Electrician and customer Associates. 70 percent are great 30 percent make me miserable. Especially when you really know what you're doing and they either don't trust you or want to know how to do it themselves.


----------



## BKElectricServices (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, of course they want to do it themselves, but that's the game that we play. If the price is too low, they think we're doing shoddy work. If the price is too high, they thing we're trying to milk them for all they're worth.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

I did have a good one today, guy asked to save money if he could dig his own ditch, I said hell yeah, I'll even knock 300 bucks off, ha ha,


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Yep. Cans will fit except for heating ducts, plumbing pipe, cross braces, etc.
> 
> Good to know a handyman in this case. Nothing like a fresh coat of paint in the room after installing the cans. Have the handyman shred the drywall (you come back when the dust settles).
> 
> As noted above there are some good fishermen guys around. Not me tho. I like to see where the drill bit is going, not where it's been (camera).


Life is so much easier when you learn how to run a fish tape. I have gotten quite a bit of practice fishing houses with plaster and lathe, balloon framing, etc, and the customers are so much happier when you don't have to patch a bunch of holes. Sometimes though, you just have to cut sheetrock. Also, being in New England, any sheetrock ceilings are strapped, so that gives you another chase to sneak a fish tape through. We also only use steel fish tapes. No fish sticks, chain, or whatnot. Some guys have a feel for it, some don't. The trick is to think through the pull completely first, measure a bunch, and to just get a feel for it. When you can hook 2 fish tapes together in a wall (say, through a drilled hole in fire blocking), then you know you are getting the hang of it. :laughing:


----------

